# Puppies!!



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I figured I'd make a thread, since soo many people are getting new puppies!! So here we go! Everyone post pictures of your puppies OR if you don't have a new puppy, post an old puppy picture of your grown up-pups!


Here are mine:

Roxy, 4 month old Papillon










This is from when we were camping this weekend..I think she loved it the most out of the 2 pups!










That's my favorite picture of Roxy so far..

And then here's Gizmo at 4 months (see the size difference):


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I was thinking about doing this too! Here's my 4 month old pup, Mia.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Peanut:


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Gingerbread:


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

Roxy my 9 week old papillon puppy



















Alfie bichon frise x mini schnauzer when he was 8 weeks old










Alfie when he was 4 1/2 months old


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Stop it - your making me want a papillon!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

baby koozie









baby keno









baby izzy









baby jack...like the cutest puppy


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

baby jack and tillie!









baby jersey with his pi sign!









baby zoe









baby tipsy


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thunder when he was a baby! 12 weeks old, his first day home:









And Corbin, who is still a puppy:


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Here are the greyhound puppies currently residing at our house...4 weeks old Left to right is Ghost, Dot, Captain, Tee and Monk 









And here's our racing puppy, Beeker









Running in with some other pups


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's Lily, my little sister's Pug puppy!


















Her shirt was too big for her in this pic! LOL









Sunbathing next to grampa's boots!

(Ignore the dates on these pics, they're all so very wrong! lmao!! )


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

At an adoption day, before we met him... yes, he thought he was a cat, apparently:









Teeny weenie:









With a brother:









Dexter the first night we had him (August 19th, 2008 - at about 9 weeks old):


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

First walk:









Well, he required assistance:









Yep, still thinks he's a cat:









Crummy cell phone pic, but still adorable day two of owning him:


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

here's my Buster Brown when we first got him. He's 2½ months in this pic










here the first time Tanner let Buster near him. Buster's a little over 3 months










And yes I know it says puppies, but I couldn't resist

Here's Fuzzy when he was 4 wks old









and Fuzzy again


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Baby Hallie-









Peanut and Molly(RIP)-









Amybeth, I have a cat that looks kind of like yours!


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope this works, I've never quite mastered it!! Lol

Belle at 11 weeks










Penny at 8 weeks










Belle and Penny now: at 1 1/2 yrs and 7 months.












JessRU09 said:


> First walk:


Lol! This pic is adorabe! He looks scared poopless.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

emily445455 said:


> Lol! This pic is adorabe! He looks scared poopless.


Haha, don't let his look of desperation fool you... he was actually having a great time. :3


----------



## erway (Jun 15, 2008)

Rascal when he was a puppy...not too long ago.


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

Baby Teagan at three months.









Two and a half months









8 weeks old


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

Three weeks at thre breeders









And now at about 5 months


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Baby Puppy Trent:


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Big Puppy Trent:









But Still Goofy Puppy:


----------



## dizzysmile (Aug 6, 2009)

JessRU09 said:


> First walk:


"It's not funny, mom!" Hehe.


----------

